# lapachis hits 1000



## fenixpollo

lapachis8 has quietly amassed her first thousand posts. we've seen her grow from a newbie full of questions to an expert dedicated to helping others.

 *thanks, lapachis 8!  here's wishing you 1000 more!* 

 
*Happy Postiversary!*
​


----------



## lauranazario

¡Para conmemorar los primeros mil de lapachis!

Enhorabuena... y gracias por tus aportaciones. 
LN


----------



## lily8

Congratulations, lapachis!!!!!! Keep it up!


----------



## KateNicole

Congratulations!! Y por cierto, apenas me di cuenta de que te llamas lapachis y no "la chapis." Mis ojos me engañan


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades, Lapachis!!!   Tus aportes son siempre muy interesantes y valiosos.  
Con mucho cariño
Soledad


----------



## lapachis8

Hola,
Gracias a un entrañable mensaje que recibí de Soledad Medina, me enteré de los 100 posts, pero mejor que eso, haber recibido los mensajes de Soledad, Kate Nicole, Lily 8, Lauranazario y Fenixpollo. 
No hace falta conocer a la gente en persona para recibir sus buenísima s y cálidas vibras. Muchas gracias por tomarse la molestia de escribir.
¡Les mando a todos un abrazo muy fuerte!
cheers a todos
p.d. Lapachis era mi gata que vivió 16 años.


----------



## lapachis8

lauranazario said:
			
		

> ¡Para conmemorar los primeros mil de lapachis!
> 
> Enhorabuena... y gracias por tus aportaciones.
> LN


 
Ja, ja, ja, ja.
¡Sí que me hiciste reir!
saludines


----------



## loladamore

*¡Muchas felicidades! *​ 
Después de encontrar esta definición de la pachis te aconsejo que no te pases y que festejes tus primeros 1000 con moderación!

Y 'también no' te enojes...

Gracias por tus observaciones. 
Saludos, 
Lola


----------



## lapachis8

loladamore said:
			
		

> *¡Muchas felicidades! *​
> 
> Después de encontrar esta definición de la pachis te aconsejo que no te pases y que festejes tus primeros 1000 con moderación!
> 
> Y 'también no' te enojes...
> 
> Gracias por tus observaciones.
> Saludos,
> Lola


 

¡¡¡¡Juar, juar, juar!!!! 
¡Muchas gracias Lole corra Lole! 
"También no" me acordaba de ese linkcito. 
Jah lives!
saludines!


----------



## danielfranco

Qué bueno que ya "llegastes" a los miles, porque se me hacía como que te veía por todos lados, con tu buen humor y ganas de colaborar con la raza. Doña Pachis, felicidades, y por favor sigue echándonos la mano por "acó".
Saludos quasi-defeños.


----------



## Fernita

*LAPACHISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :*

*¡¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICITACIONES *

*POR TUS PRIMEROS 1000 APORTES DE MUCHA *

*CALIDAD!!!!!*

*GRACIAS Y MUCHOS CARIÑOS,*

*Fernita *
*Qué lindo que uses el nombre de tu gata *
*como nick  *​


----------



## Outsider

_¡Muchas felicidades, Lapachis!_
Enjoy!
​


----------

